# In Search of Silver Mini Poodle Breeder



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Generally, a first recommended stop is with the Poodle Club of America breeder referral folks. You'd mentioned having looked around the forum so you may have already seen this.

Poodles-for-profit breeders have proliferated and have learned how to present themselves as more than they are. If a breeder constantly has puppies available, that's a caution flag.

The first, simplest-to-check quality of a conscientious breeder is one who does the recommended health testing of their breeding dogs before they are bred. The testing criteria is developed by the official breed club, The Poodle Club of America.

*Doing the PCA recommended health testing of the breeding parents is a good indicator of a quality, conscientious breeder. *The Breeder List has info on what to look for in the testing for each variety. Mentioning health testing on a site is nice but isn't proof. For proof, look for health testing results spelled out on the breeder's site, then verify for yourself by going to the site the results are published on. If you don't find any evidence of testing or can't find the info but the breeder appeals to you, contact them and ask where you might see the testing they do. Reputable breeders put in a lot of effort to make sure they're breeding the healthiest poodles and will be happy to talk about it and provide the info.

*Look for and verify OFA/CHIC level testing at a minimum. The recommended testing by The Poodle Club of America is a mix of physical exams and, for each variety, there are also recommended DNA tests.*

The OFA (Orthopedic Foundation for Animals) registers testing from other countries as well as from the US.

There are additional poodle specific DNA panels for other testable genetic conditions.
Those are companion tests with the OFA/CHIC testing, not in place of.

CHIC Program | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)
Browse By Breed | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)

Look Up A Dog | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)


Toy Poodle recommended testing from the PCA with results listed on OFA

*Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA)*
DNA-based test from an approved laboratory; results registered with OFA ➚
*Eye Examination*
Eye Examination by a boarded ACVO Ophthalmologist ➚
*Patellar Luxation*
OFA Evaluation, minimum age 1 year ➚
Miniature Poodle

*Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA)*
DNA-based test from an approved laboratory; results registered with OFA ➚
*Eye Examination*
Eye Examination by a boarded ACVO Ophthalmologist ➚
*Patellar Luxation*
OFA evaluation, minimum age 1 year ➚
*Hip Dysplasia* (One of the following)
OFA Evaluation ➚
PennHIP Evaluation
The PCA Foundation strongly recommends the DNA test for Miniature Poodle Dwarfism (Osteochondrodysplasia) to avoid breeding two carriers to each other and producing puppies affected with this deforming and crippling disorder. Research suggests that about 10 percent of Minis carry the mutation that causes this disease and that it is not limited to a few bloodlines.

The PRA test is a DNA test. The others are physical exams done by a qualified vet.
The DNA panels are nice and have helpful info but should not be accepted as the only health testing.

Links to PCA Breeder Referrals below:

PCA National Breeder Referral - The Poodle Club of America

Search for Local Clubs/Breeders - The Poodle Club of America

West of the Mississippi Breeder List
Microsoft Word - breeder_members_west_mississippi_may_12_2022.docx (poodleclubofamerica.org)

East of the Mississippi
pca_active_breeder_members_east_of_mississippi_march_17_2022.pdf (poodleclubofamerica.org)

Some Poodle Club links are in the PF Breeder List also.

We're happy to assess breeders if you have questions, and of course, any other poodly questions .

---

I'd focus on your miniature choices although it's good to be open. The reason I say this is that well-bred miniatures are generally going to grow to the upper end of the in-size range. Some do go oversize.

Toys may go oversize but generally not over 12" and they will still likely have the slighter build. There's really no way to predict which pups will grow larger until they do. Your best bet for a toy will be a show prospect who was held back but projected growth was going to take them over the 10" limit. (Be wary of breeders who have "show quality" puppies in practically every litter.)

This is a list of breeders complied from member's suggestions thru the years and checked out to see that they are doing at least some of the PCA recommended health testing.

There are several links that contain multiple listings above the states listings so don't skip those.
(8) 🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩 | Poodle Forum


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

I think Sharbelle breeds Silvers, have you chatted with them?


----------



## JujuJoff (4 mo ago)

Rose n Poos said:


> Generally, a first recommended stop is with the Poodle Club of America breeder referral folks. You'd mentioned having looked around the forum so you may have already seen this.
> 
> Poodles-for-profit breeders have proliferated and have learned how to present themselves as more than they are. If a breeder constantly has puppies available, that's a caution flag.
> 
> ...





Phaz23 said:


> I think Sharbelle breeds Silvers, have you chatted with them?


I am not 100% sure? Unless I am confusing her with Moonstruck, she did not have any litters planned soon. Thank you, though, I need to recheck my notes. 


Rose n Poos said:


> Generally, a first recommended stop is with the Poodle Club of America breeder referral folks. You'd mentioned having looked around the forum so you may have already seen this.
> 
> Poodles-for-profit breeders have proliferated and have learned how to present themselves as more than they are. If a breeder constantly has puppies available, that's a caution flag.
> 
> ...


Thank you, this is great information!


----------

